# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > Opportunity: Web Hosting Space Available Cheap!

## Suzu

Don't waste your money on shoddy web hosting -- I have room for one more site. (Can build for you if needed.) Only $48 for a whole year, $96 for two years. PM me if interested.

----------


## Danke

> Don't waste your money on shoddy web hosting -- I have room for one more site. (Can build for you if needed.) Only $48 for a whole year, $96 for two years. PM me if interested.



I have been looking for a new webmaster to host my "Wayward Woman" website.  Thanks.

----------


## timosman

> Don't waste your money on shoddy web hosting -- I have room for one more site. (Can build for you if needed.) Only $48 for a whole year, $96 for two years. PM me if interested.


Try RPF admins. I think they've been overpaying for a while.

----------


## Suzu

> I have been looking for a new webmaster to host my "Wayward Woman" website.  Thanks.


Got a link? Or is this a site that does not yet exist?

----------


## Suzu

> Try RPF admins. I think they've been overpaying for a while.


Chances are they need more than what I can provide. Still, I could probably find them a better deal, but it would be a major challenge moving a site this complex.

----------


## timosman

> Chances are they need more than what I can provide. Still, I could probably find them a better deal, but it would be a major challenge moving a site this complex.


This complex? This is vBulletin plus mysql database.

----------


## Suzu

> This complex? This is vBulletin plus mysql database.


Well then if they want to move, I guess you're the right guy to do the heavy lifting!

----------

